# Raising the Dead...Tomb Kings.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh no another Plog from Vash!

The What.

Well it's Tomb Kings, plain and simple.

The Why.

Nothing plain and simple about this....
I have tried to get into WHFB a few times now and failed completely tbh.
Warriors of Chaos, O&Gs, Brets and Ogres have all failed to get painted in usable strengths as I really couldn't get '_into'_ them.
Tombs Kings are a army I like the look of because I love all that ancient Egypt shit.
The Missus (Tinkerbell) will kill me if I don't get an army together to play her potentially large High Elf army. 

The How.

I was given some GW vouchers for Christmas and scurried off to the local store and got two of the £50 Battalion boxes, 2 Liche Priests (1 mounted, 1 on foot), A Tomb King with Great Weapon and a Bone Giant.


So here is the first unit prepped and ready for undercoating.

12 Skellie bowmen.


















These are simple unit for a start up, so that I can work out the scheme and cover myself for the first month of the Army Painting Challenge.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work, I'll be looking forward to more . Always did have a soft spot for Tomb Kings since I've started to get into Fantasy now.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome Vash, looking forward to seeing more as I love the Tomb Kings as well. Just be aware that even with the boost they got with 8th Ed thanks to the magic phase they are still the weakest army going.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm hoping they are the next update after O&Gs and that will change this year sometime.

I have managed to finish my unit for the January Challenge.


















As I have some time left in the month I will prep up a unit of 30 Spearmen and use it to fill any spare time I have each month.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good VV! The bone is nicely done, lots of contrast and shading, and I really like the blue on the quivers. It pops nicely adding a great contrasting cool color alongside the warmer bone tones. Good looking models!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers Midge, I just modified The Wraithlord's bone method tbh. 

As mentioned before I have prepped a unit of 30 Spears/sheilds to keep the ball rolling in between my Painting Challenge units and give me a chance to do a Tutorial if I feel the urge.


















The pictures are not great but I am happy enough with the progress so far. 
With just over a week left and three days off next week I am hoping to get these into the later detail stages, if not finished before I drop them to get going on the next Challenge unit.



_Having heard that there was not much call for Bone Giants in the army, Cedric changed his name to Mimi and got a second job as a French maid....._









As you can see, I have started tinkering with the Bone Giant I bought.
I hated the head dress head on sight, but plain was just too plain for my liking.
The plan is to make up a circlet much like the unit Champions heads in the plastic Skelly units.
I have made a basic form out of plasticard so far and will GS some suitable detail on it later, Scarab beetle springs to mind quite heavily.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I really like those skellies. The coloring is smooth and natural looking. Do you mind giving a quick how-to?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great so far- Loving the bone giant! :biggrin:

Its good to see some more fantasy stuff these days!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good Vash keep up the good work.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Those skeletons are amazing! The bone colour is nice, and they look cool with blue feathers on the arrows. Are the shileds going to be the same colour?


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

nice work on the skellies! definitely going to keep track of this one


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I really like those skellies. The coloring is smooth and natural looking. Do you mind giving a quick how-to?


Thanks Kjell,
I will do a proper Tutorial at some point but the basic bone is easy for on mass painting.


Spray White.
Base Bleached Bone. ( I reckon this stage could be skipped tbh.)
Wash Devlan Mud.
Dry brush Bleached Bone. (how heavy or light is up to you really, I'm medium to heavy.)
Wash Gryphonne Sepia.
 Pick out teeth with white drybrush.

Done.




Flerden said:


> Those skeletons are amazing! The bone colour is nice, and they look cool with blue feathers on the arrows. Are the shileds going to be the same colour?


Cheers Flerden,
Shields will indeed be blue but more like the top of the quivers with white glyphs much like the box example, Tomb Guard and Characters with shields will probably have the same colours reversed.

So heres how far I got with the filler unit of 30 Spear n Shield,
before the Challenge clicked over into the new month and they were paused.

All ready and waiting for gold base coat.









The next unit for the Army Painting Challenge is 10 Light Cavalry. 









I did a few little pose changes and simple conversions on these chaps to get a bit more action into the unit, which was a bit of fun.










Progress has been pretty good so far and I am now at the stage of highlighting the gold.

So hopefully I will get to finish the spear unit off this month and start another between Challenge unit of some kind.

_Cheerio all, V.V_


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow looking great. I always love some good skellies!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have only ever painted these so am pretty new to the joy of an army that I can get together reasonably quickly that skellies bring.

A side bonus is that its stirring the urge to mop up some stalled painting projects and get the orks up to playable numbers.

I have finished the light horse today and will bung up some pictures of them tomorrow.

Something worth a mention is the fact that I have had to change how the riders are fixed to the steeds as they were not pinned, just liquid poly glued. This had to be rectified so now they are pinned.
I had to align the drill hole accurately with the riders spine to get a decent depth hole without drilling through the side of the spine.











Back onto the non challenge spear and shield unit, the sheilds are now blue and I am slowly getting the gold basecoat on it all.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along nicely Vash.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed they are coming along very nicely. I have enjoyed following your progress so far VV and look forward to future installments.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great looking skeletons Vash. I remember way back in the day, say 10 or 12 years ago when I didnt know so much about painting, I had a unit of 20 skellies and I painted each and everyone of their cracks between their bones...it was tedious...then I learned about washs!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all. 
I remember some mates painting years ago and dry brushing so vigorously that arms used to fly off. The newer Skellies are a bit more robust thankfully.

As promised here is the 10 strong Light Horse unit that was for Febs Army Painting Challenge.



















I started to test the kits a bit with minor conversions and twisting the upper bodies and bending the necks around. Moving the arrow quivers from the back to the hip on the whole unit was the only other thing really..

This chap has had the spine twist and neck bend treatment.










The unit Champion. Just added a quiver thingy robbed off a Chariot.










The unit Standard.










I have a unit of 3 Chariots nearly prepped for next months Challenge but I not 100% sure I want to do them for it.

Still plodding through the unit of 30 Spear n Sheild in the hope that I can get them finished before the start of March.

Until the next time.......*Vash.*


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

loving the skellies Viscount V,
i used to have a tomb kings army back when they first came out,lots of bone,blue and gold,looks champion :grin:
the little bits of conversions work great,just a turned head here,bow arm there,gives a little bit of individuality k:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

They look very cool, and now I am almost tempted to do some work on my Tomb Kings too :laugh: 
And if I do so, I have to try your way of paiting bones. The bone looks amazing. The converted Light Cavalry is really cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn those look sweet Vash. Gonna be a nice looking army when it is done. I am curious however: you said you modified my method for painting bone, how so?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers all. 

In answer to your question Wraithlord.



The Wraithlord said:


> White basecoat, straight from the pot Devlan Mud wash, Bleached Bone highlights on the sharpest edges only, Gryphonne Sepia wash, again straight from the pot. Super super easy hoss.


I just added a three stages mate,


White basecoat, Bleached bone all over, straight from the pot Devlan Mud wash, Bleached Bone drybrush (Heavier than yours at this stage), Gryphonne Sepia wash, again straight from the pot, Bleached Bone highlights on the sharpest edges only, Skull White dry/dragbrush teeth.

I just prefer the way the Devlan wash goes onto bone rather that spray white and like to pick out the teeth as they stain differently from bone when buried.


Ok a quick update with the plog.

The 30 strong Spear and Shield unit is still plodding along and I am up to the highlighting gold stage on the chaps.












I have jumped onto the shields for them as I wanted to have a Cartouche displayed on the shields.

Just in case you are not familiar with the word, a cartouche is an oval around a set of hieroglyphs used to denote a name, if it sits on a horizontal line it denotes a royal name, but thats for later.

My main problem was getting the oval consistent on all the shields across all the units.

So in a slightly odd reversal of my usual press mould making process I have used Milliput to make a mould for Silligum to make a rubber stamp for the cartouche oval.

I used a squashed a slice of plastic tube to make the milliput mould and just pressed in the silligum into it when it was set.





































It works passably well but I found that that long sides bowed out under the pressure of 'stamping'.

I have used Milliput to hopefully cure this problem by holding the sides in.










This will hopefully speed up the process and keep them all nice and regular, all I have to do is paint in the hieroglyphs that I choose for each unit.
A rather pleasing side effect is the chipped/worn effect that the stamp delivers.

Now to get the buggers finished before the next Challenge unit needs to be started.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, keep it up :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice work VV. The stamp is very effective and you are right about the worn chipped effect as the result. Definitely fits the theme and feel of the Tomb King's. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are great vash! The paintjob has a lot of depth, and really brings the skellies to life, so to speak.

I've never really found TK's that exciting, but this has piqued my interest. I shall stay tuned for more great stuff


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Vash, love the cartouche....

I think you should add the bottom piece...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and input folks.

I thought long and hard about doing a Royal Cartouche on the shields but it dawned on me that would mean using exactly same one on all items in all units, it being the kings army.

The general idea is to name each unit after its champion ( Not that I am actually spelling out names). When I do Tomb Guard (hopefully in plastic after May) I will put a royal one on them.

With this months Challenge unit I am going to do a set of three basic Chariots.

This time though rather than drop the big Spear unit in favour of painting the chariots I have decided that I must finish them.
A little risky but I am getting fed up with them gradually creeping along and can feel myself losing interest.

Knowing I need to get them done before doing the challange this month should see them off.

I have to highlight the gold on them, pick out some gems and paint and flock the bases.
Not much so I should manage.

Here's the Cartouches done on the shields.










This weekend should see off this unit....heres hoping anyhoo.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice VV! The blue is really vibrant and eye catching. I look forward to seeing the finished unit.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice VV! The blue is really vibrant and eye catching. I look forward to seeing the finished unit.


^^What he said^^

I look forward to seeing the finished product on the dead walking across the sands again.

You looking forward to the new releases coming out in the next army release to fantasy?

ZE


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

looking awesome as always. really making me want a new TK army and the book is due real soon according to my m8 who is a shop manager


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Zero Effect said:


> You looking forward to the new releases coming out in the next army release to fantasy?
> 
> ZE


Almost pant wettingly so,
Hardback Book and it smells like a May release atm. My birthday is happily near the end of May.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man that stamp worked it's charm. Awesome stuff man!!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Loving the posing, and the method you've used for the bone, sir. The colour scheme really works as well...

I'd be curious to know how much Tomb Kings stuff you have lying around though. Are you still buying new units, or are you eagerly waiting to see what comes out in May?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

HorusReborn said:


> man that stamp worked it's charm. Awesome stuff man!!!


It's a real time saver, I will probably use the process on some of my other armies. Oh and thank you.



aquatic_foible said:


> I'd be curious to know how much Tomb Kings stuff you have lying around though. Are you still buying new units, or are you eagerly waiting to see what comes out in May?


Total as it stands.

Painted.
30x Spear n Shield inc Command.
12x Bowmen.
10x Light Horse inc Command.

Un-Painted.
6x Chariot.
1x TK Great Weapon on Foot.
1x Liche Priest on foot.
1x Liche Priest , Mounted.
1x Bone Giant (Might never get done if theres a new plastic.)
6x Horsemen.
38x Skellies.
1x Khalida Neferher. 

This lots plenty enough to last me three months so I'm saving my pennies for May, no more purchases for now. 


Happily the 30 Spearmen are finished.

Yup, I am so glad to get these done. They almost broke my will to paint TKs so I doubt I will do such a large unit all at once again.























































As mentioned before I made myself finish these before March's challenge unit of 3 Chariots, which have finally had the crew assembled and are undercoated.

See you at the end of the month.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice looking unit mate! I absolutely love how vibrant the blue is next to the bone colors, and that stamp really gave the cartouche a uniform feel across the unit. I know what you mean about large units breaking your will for an army. I almost lost it with my dwarfs after painting a whole 20 man unit in one go. I have found that splitting those huge units in half really helps. Look forward to seeing the chariots at the end of the month. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, I really love them. Great, clean and crisp. +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, nice looking Tomb Kings, great stuff .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers folks. 


Time for a quick update as I have suddenly realized that there are only a few days left for the March Painting Challenge unit....

After a frantic painting session today here's how far I have got.

The horses are done.









The main Chariot bodies Are waiting for the Gold to be highlighted after their sepia washback.










Once the chariot bodies are done I can get the wheels and spear 'racks' done and glued on.

Then it's just the crew and base to do.

I have a few days off work so should be able to get them done in time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that was close the chariots got ignored until yesterday, Then panic painting set in about 3pm.


By about 10pm I got them finished and shoved some naff pictures into the Army Painting Challenge thread.

Now for some better quality ones.




























Tinks is just finishing off her Bolt Thrower, so I have not taken the lead but I am ahead on numbers 25 to 15 individual minis.

Points wise we are at 505pts to 381pts in Tinks favour, damn Mage!

April, I need to crack on as there are other projects that I want to start and finish.

For my Challenge unit this month I have decided to round off the army into a legal usable force by doing a Liche Priest and a Tomb King.











As the Challenge this month will be allowing people to catch up and replace used real life cards, lots of peeps will be doing extra units and not wanting to feel left out I thought I would paint a third character.

Khalida.










The slab on the base was to make her a bit taller, as such a important mini she needed to have a bit more presence.

Now tall enough she was not interesting enough, so some extra jazz was required.

Hmm, Asps...... after a massive hunt for the remnants of some really old Lizard man swarm bits I know I have somewhere..... no joy.

Bugger!.

Well. I have just bought some clay shapers, time to get to know them a bit better then.




























In a combined effort between Copper mains wire, Milliput and scrap of whittled plastic I have knocked up a snake in basic form winding through the eyes of a skull.

Next stage is to shape the head a bit more and then try to use the clay shapers and GS to make up some details on the head, tongue, eyes & ridges, nostrils etc.

I'm not bothering with moulded scales as they would not show in this scale.

See you soon. 


I hope.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, the noble art of speed-painting. 
I have silently followed the thread and i must say i like the theme so much that i am close to copy you VV. I have had something with skeletons, undead etc since like forever, and had a lot of them during the time of D&D. And some time ago i acquired a Tomb Kings batallion. Not to build an army for WHFB, just to build the figures and use a lot of bone colour. So these very nice Tomb Kings units you are showing off, are very motivating. + rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall looking like a solid force.

That asp is impressive so far; I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I want to paint that model myself, such a nice sculpt.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed good looking stuff here VV. I am really impressed by the consistency of your bone color, and as always really like the way that the blue pops against it. They are a fantastic looking unit! I have always like that Khalida scuplt and the addition of the GS Asp is a nice touch. I look forward to see both her and the other characters you have planned painted up.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice asp, Sir. Nice asp. :grin:

I cannot tell you how much I am looking forward to seeing an army shot come December. All the units you've completed so far tie together very nicely...

As Midge said, it will be cool to see what you do with the characters' paint jobs.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The way you paint your bone is amazing! Your army is very nice, lots of character. I am looking forward to you finishing Khalida, that’s a very nice mini. +Rep!


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking good. I like the bone!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a nice looking force you have there. I really like the blue and the bone effect you have obtained. I feel your pain on the 30+ man units to paint (I have 40 soon 60 boyz to paint for a friend, done 20 7 months ago and still no progress on them :/)

Good work


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Minor Update.*

Thank you all for the kind comments.


Just a small update as I take my time over these characters.

Paint has started to get laid down on the Liche Priest.










I was going for the darker skin tone to make him stand out a bit more and to try and match the tones that I have seen on real death mummies.










I started with a 50/50 mix of Charadon Granite and Vermin Fur, gradually adding more and more Vermin.

I should really add in a final highlight of thinned Deneb Stone if I want to be accurate but it brings the skin too close to the bandages and bone and more contrast is needed.


On the Asp front I have added eyes and the ridges over them. Annoyingly I have had to use Milliput as I cannot find any of the GS or Brown Stuff that I have. 



















When I go down to GW on Friday to beg a look at the new TK stuff I will have to buy yet another pack of GS and do the finer detailing around the eyes and add the tongue.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Liche Priest painted.*

Time for another little update.

I have managed to finish the Liche Priest.




























The Tomb King is under way now, the hope being that I can finish him off next weekend and move on to Khalida.

Khalida's Asp got a tongue and is ready for undercoating.



















All my painted units are sitting in  GW Eastbourne's (FB Link) window cabinet to help showcase the new TK stuff when he gets it done.

One mini away from a legal army. :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dunno what it is but man does that blue stand out to me. Nice work Vash.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Just read the whole thread....start to finish. Awesome work! I clipped out your "How to Paint Skellies" bit around page 2 or 3 for future use. However, now I have a real problem...


....now I want to do a Tomb King army......<sigh> I'lll put it right behind the DE Army currently being painted, the Lizardmen army that is waiting in the wings, the Space Marine army that is pissed at being behind the Lizards, the IG army that I started purchasing a year ago and is still in boxes.... the Wood Elves, the High Elves, the Beastmen....


....I wonder if there is a 12 step program for "plasti - crack" addiction?


BTW, subscribing to this one.... want to watch it develop....Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Liche priest looks very good. I like the fact you have the model standing on a skeleton.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

excellent models VV, cant wait to see what you do with a warsphinx / necrosphinx


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the feedback and comments, they really help drive me on which is something I always need. 

No painted mini this time but the Tomb King is almost done, just a few gems and the loincloth to finish off on him.

Khalida is now started off but I am trying to work out here colour scheme, she needs to be more green than blue I feel. 
I will probably rob some of Tinkerbell's scaly green that she uses on her HEs as it will go better with the blue I use for everything else than full on green.

If you read that waffle you deserve a picture of some sorts.

The Bone Giant has finally had his head dress finished off and is ready for undercoating.

Many thanks to Tom at my local GW store for letting me snaffle the cobra head off the War Sphinx sprue. 










I am hoping to get some paint on him before I get into the juicy new TK minis during May.

Cheerio V.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The cobra on the head dress is a nice touch.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bone giant looks much better with the Deshret than the standard two-skeletons-and-a-piece-of-rope hat.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That headdress makes sense, not like the original one. It was daft. I think the Cobra will make a nice focal point for the evil magics that keep the giant going. A real touch of VV.:wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Managed to get the Tomb King with Great Weapon finished off today.
Found it a bit gem heavy so it took longer than I liked, so much for an easy month.





































Khalida is getting the first layers of paint and I am hoping to get her pretty much finished tomorrow in an all day effort. I went for DA green in the end.

The Bone Giant has had its base coats, both wash stages so is ready fore the final highlights on the bone.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Most chuffed sa I have finished Khalida today and picked up a Warboss that has been languishing in a cupboard for too long.

Well he is for another thread, so here is the Asp Queen.





































The Bone Giant is slowly progressing having had the bones final drybrush and the base coat for his under tunic done. With luck he will be near done for the 7th of May when I will get something from the new TK range, probably a unit of Snaky jobs.

That will be it till the giants finished or the snakes get here.

With Tinkerbell suddenly getting the Nid bug I need to get some more Orks done, definitely need more firepower shame I don't have any kanz.

Cheerio, *V.V*


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

So much win!!! I have been wanting to start fantasy and I gotta say some things I have seen here are making me really want to order Tomb Kings.. +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant be feeling well, my painting rate seems to have gone up somehow.

Best enjoy it whilst it lasts.

Here is the finished Bone Giant.






































I have started prepping a unit of 29 Bow Skellies to make use of Khalida's BS and poison attacks, but these will take a back seat as soon as I get some of the new stuff in May.

That said I seem to be having Ork urges at the moment so this unit will probably take a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work on the bone giant.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The bone giant looks great Vash! I am really impressed with the contrast you were able to achieve between the wrappings and the bone color. Really great work there.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Great looking giant. The gold parts looks super! 

Just wondering how you do to not go crazy painting all that gold? One of the big reasons I don´t want to collect a TK army is all the gold. I just hate painting gold.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good. I just got back from Chicago and the Field Museum there. The Ancient Egypt exhibit made me want to start a Tomb Kings army. Well, the the dino exhibit and Lizzies.... But these TK models are great Vaz. I really like the old gold on the giant. He looks like he is covered in ancient artifacts. Well done.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Some awesome work here Vash. The bone giant looks very nice. Almost tempted to get some TKs stuff myself when the new stuff comes out although i have far too much unpainted/unassembled stuff kicking around in boxes taking up space as it is! Keep up the good work matey!


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty nice tomb kings u got going and I like how u painted the gold. Hey kjell I went to that museum two summers ago. All the exhibits there were pretty nice and thw whole place was huge. If u go to gamesday usa, I recommend that place to anyone but the chicago aquarium is one of the worst I've been to. Just saying...anyways nice TKs


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work on the Bone Giant!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

The Tomb Giant is awesome looking, in one of the pictures it looks like he is trying to hear what some one said (The last one) :laugh:
The snake on Khalidas base looks cool (my friend thinks otherwise). Nicely painted. Very good work as usualy.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Badass sir! looks great!

Whats next!?!?!?!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks.

Dunno what's next, it really depends on what I can afford on Saturday.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah yea, the new Army book, can't wait for it, I pre-ordered it a while ago, any thing you are planning to get? One of those Warshpinx things would be so damn awesome.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ive just read your plog from start to VV and brilliant work i have some spearmen atm sitting on the side waiting to be built and painted along with Khalida. Keep it up. =rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Cheers for the comments folks.
> 
> Dunno what's next, it really depends on what I can afford on Saturday.


Money... The bane of everyones existence. No matter what cash flow is always cock blocking someone somewhere.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet army man .


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome, VV. It would be really neat to see the whole painted collection in a pic.... to see the overall scheme at once.

May have to move the TK up a bit on my, "gotta build my next army list" as a result of what I see.

How do you like how they play?


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome work Vash just read this post from start to finish.
You have inspired me with your priest and the chariots. :wink:
cant wait to see what you do next :victory:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking forward to see Usabhtis, seeing how well painted the Giant is


----------

